# FS: 12.3" disks & Porsche calipers



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

Im selling my brakes because these wont fit with my new wheels. Brakes have been in my mk2 that has 5-lug swap. So direct fit to mk3 VR6. Also could fit to mk4. 
Driven only 3000km.
Rotors: 312mm (12.3") from Audi TT
Calipers: Porsche 996 Carrera 2
Custom aluminium caliper carriers
OEM Porsche pads and bolts
Brake hoses
Requires atleast 16" wheels.


*Price 800$ + shipping*
*Note that these are located in Europe so shipping to US could be expensive.*
Pm for more info.


----------

